# Low amh result



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi does anyone know of any clinics that except low amh results? Thank u x


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Willow, I have a low AMH and I'm having treatment at London Women's Clinic.xx


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi djjim22 what is your amh? Do u know what level they except? Thanks x


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

It's just over 3. Not sure what level they accept at though.xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

My NHS clinic it has to be over 2, mine was 2.2 x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

The lister accept ladies with a low AMH level too 

Xx


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. Lilly83 which clinic is that? Thanks x


----------



## jules-m (Dec 12, 2011)

My Amh was 1.7 and I was treated by the lister fertility clinic in Chelsea

Jules


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Jules m thanks for your reply. I see you have twins. I do too they r 4.5 years. How old r yours? Did u egg share with that level? Thanks x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Willow

St Mary's Manchester, they took me at 2.2 with fsh of 9 but it jumped to 23, if your fsh is over 10 they won't do it x


----------

